# AK Morgana bar



## Infraredd (Oct 11, 2014)

It seems that there is a lot of pressure put on small independent bars/clubs in Ibiza by the larger clubs. Don't think they like ANY competition. This place has been open and shut a few times before this article
http://www.ibiza-spotlight.com/night/reviews/2004/morgana_170704_i.htm
and from the state of it now it looks like 2004 was the last year of operations.
This is how it looked before it was abandoned
http://eivissa.s3.xrea.com/downloads/wallpapers/large/Ibiza_AKMorgana.jpg
And this is how it looks now.


AK Morgana front by Infraredd, on Flickr


AK Morgana entrance by Infraredd, on Flickr


AK Morgana foyer by Infraredd, on Flickr


AK Morgana map by Infraredd, on Flickr


AK Morgana fire place by Infraredd, on Flickr


AK Morgana counter by Infraredd, on Flickr


AK Morgana bar by Infraredd, on Flickr


AK Morgana lounge by Infraredd, on Flickr


AK Morgana lounge seating by Infraredd, on Flickr


AK Morgana terrace by Infraredd, on Flickr


AK Morgana rear by Infraredd, on Flickr


AK Morgana needles by Infraredd, on Flickr


AK Morgana till by Infraredd, on Flickr

Full set https://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/sets/72157648575250352/
Thanks for looking.


----------



## krela (Oct 11, 2014)

Ibiza and the type of people it attracted changed a great deal in the early naughties putting many of the smaller and more remote party bars out of business. It wasn't just the superclubs, it was the tour reps and holiday clubs who transitioned from supporting quality parties to supporting crappy bar crawls in San Antonio instead (the cut of the bar take for pub crawls is much bigger). 

Also many of these places were propped up by lifestylers spending the whole season there, which you just don't get any more.


----------



## Speedlight (Oct 12, 2014)

It's a shame that it is closed down, but can't help thinking this would make a great house!


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice one Infra!!! Like that!!! Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 13, 2014)

I love the way you compose your shots! Stunning photos of what looks like quite a fun explore. 
Thanks for sharing


----------

